# Trolling Alum for saugeye



## Debo (Jul 23, 2015)

Have been trolling alum a few nights recently for saugeye.  Unable to pick up anything yet This year. Have been focusing on <=12 ft but have fished in deeper water. Should I be deeper this time of year? We have been experimenting with speeds between 1.4-2mph. Also when we get deeper than 10-12 feet the upper part of the water column goes completely green and I'm not exactly sure what I'm seeing. Idk if it's sediment, bait or thermal changes. I mark fish clearly below it fairly regularly but I just don't know what it is. Any tips or insight would be great.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Im thinking the image may be plankton or a thermocline. Thats my guess.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

My guess is that what you are seeing is prop wash . Turn your motor off and see if it goes away.

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Debo (Jul 23, 2015)

It's not prop wash, it goes down 13-15 feet and we are only going 1.5-2 mph with a 2hp Honda on the other side of the big motor. This is what it looked like same setup on Lake Erie last December...also, that was a good day.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Looks to me like you are getting some kind of interference or maybe a bad transducer. You might also have one of your setting set to high.


----------



## Debo (Jul 23, 2015)

I don't think it's anything with the transducer. When I'm on plane or shallower than 10-12ft it goes away. I'm thinking it probably is the thermocline but I haven't had this boat in any other bodies of water this year and reservoir fishing is a new thing to me. If it's not the thermocline then I'm sure it is either sediment or possibly bait but I can't imagine there being that much bait in alum. Also the signal penetrates enough to show the bottom part of the water column crystal clear. I see plenty of marks underneath it when I'm in 25-35ft of water. Should I have my baits that deep? I hear saugeye like shallower water but do they go that deep in the summer like walleye do?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Maxed or high sensitivity settings can load the screen with unwanted clutter sometimes. My only suggestion would be to make sure your sensitivity isn't turned up beyond normal operating mode. At least that's how mine works. If I crank the sens, it will show every bubble and temp pocket and mosquito larva etc etc. Sometimes I think it just makes stuff up.  Are you running in auto mode and still seeing this?


----------



## Debo (Jul 23, 2015)

I toyed with the sensitivity and gain settings a little bit. Seems when it was down under 20 or so it started to go away but I started to lose bottom definition. I didn't want to lose that so I just set it back to auto


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Yeah, you shouldn't ever have to drop it low enough to start losing bottom def. Sorry, that was my only guess other than what's already been suggested.


----------



## Debo (Jul 23, 2015)

Is there a larval hatch going on that might be causing this? I have seen some mayflies down here which I didn't know we got in central Ohio. I didn't think about that until you mentioned it


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Debo said:


> Is there a larval hatch going on that might be causing this? I have seen some mayflies down here which I didn't know we got in central Ohio. I didn't think about that until you mentioned it


Not sure, but the cicadas are starting to die down at my bros house at Atwood and he's pretty happy to see them go.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Debo,for saugeye bites-TROLL FASTER . try making 2.5-3mph your target range. And tweak from there.
Use cranks that will run near the bottom. 
Honestly they can be from 1'-30' of water on alum right now. 
Look for bait,troll through schools of active whitebass


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

Your sensitivity is set too high. Fish the wind. Speed up with crankbaits, slow down with crawler harnesses. Once you catch one, dial it in. Make note of all factors that influenced that fish to bite and repeat. Sometimes, a lot of times really, night fish feed in relatively short Windows but the action is furious


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree with too much sensitivity. If it's not that, you're getting some kind of interference, prop wash, transducer location or something else. You won't see the thermocline line up in shallow water. And if you do see a distinctive thermocline you won't see many schools of fish or activity below it.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

I can't see the thermocline being that shallow already. Are you pulling meat or cranks? That's the speed I would pull harnesses. Also for me right now if I was trolling I would be thinking >12 unless it's at night. I've said it before and I'll say it again big water trolling setups ie lots of rods planer boards long turns etc do not work well at alum very often. I know maybe 1 or two guys that do well with those setups. There are a ton of guys like me pulling a bottom bouncer with rod in hand trolling 100 yard circles and catching fish. This time of year is tough fish will suspend and spread out so its a tough time to learn. July and August a limit would cost me 6 gallons of gas with my 40hp one here one there with a 10-15 spot milk run. That's why I fish at night and or for something else.


----------



## Debo (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks for everyone's input. For the fishfinder I read the manual and it has a noise filter setting, I'm going to toy with that and see if it does anything to help out. We have been trolling cranks at night (apparently my fishing buddy thinks there are other things more important like his baby and selling his house...blah blah blah). Most of what we have marked was still in >12 but we always seem to get 1 short after dark off the beach. I'm thinking we will pick up speed next outing, add some in line weight and get deep. We only run 1 rod each, no planers. Three lines kinda makes it a pain and we always get tangles when we try it. Also I've been looking into spooling some leadcore. We usually use less than 1/2 gallon in 3-4 hrs on the 2hp Honda, but when we want to switch pools, head somewhere else or need reverse we fire up the 50hp.


----------



## Debo (Jul 23, 2015)

I suppose if it was easy they'd call it bass fishing...


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Debo said:


> I suppose if it was easy they'd call it bass fishing...


Wish I could like this twice.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

There may not be a more challenging species to fully understand than saugeye. Just when you think you have them figured out, they will throw a wrench in everything you thought you knew about them. I have caught them literally kissing the shorelines in mid afternoon on hot summer days, and at 30 ft. deep when you anticipate a shallow bite. In either case, maintaining contact with bottom is your best bet. They can and do suspend, but generally not like walleye. When the tried and true just won't pay off, I highly recommend casting and/or vertically jigging spoons such as the Hopkins No=Eql and also blade baits. Both can turn horrible days into great ones.


----------



## Debo (Jul 23, 2015)

So I have this spoon thing...best lure in my arsenal hands down. I have no idea where I got it, or where to find another one. I may have found it on the pier in Huron idk. Have you seen these before? I want to get more


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks like a spoon/blade hybrid type of bait. Like a Blue Fox Pixee or Little Cleo spoon with a raised spine. There are a ton of varieties but not exactly sure what that one is.


----------



## Debo (Jul 23, 2015)

Yeah, it's like it's a molded and weighted little Cleo. I ask every now and then and everyone I talk to has never seen it before...little did I know when I bought it I'd never see it again


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The only ones I've seen similar to that are Chinese made spoons on E-bay. It may be one of those. Interesting looking bait for sure. I've always found it hard to go wrong with Hopkins No=Eql and others such as the War Eagle and Bass Pro tungsten jigging spoons. Fished plain or with a minnow head for scent.
I've posted these several times in the past, but here are some spin-blades that I made from metal tubing and lead that have produced well for me. They work best slow trolling/drifting behind the boat while pumping them top to bottom through the entire water column. They catch everything. Little George's are one of my old favs and these work very similar to those. They vibrate on the lift and spin on the fall.


----------



## Debo (Jul 23, 2015)

I think this lure predates e-bay. It's hard to remember back that far to dial up and AOL but I think that's around when I got this thing


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

Doesn't anyone troll these anymore. If I simply wanted to catch eyes for dinner there is not a better way.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Fishin finatic,im guessing that is the famouse spoon plug? How do you present it. Any links on where i might find the book,mylocal library does not have it


----------



## Bow-man (Apr 18, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Fishin finatic,im guessing that is the famouse spoon plug? How do you present it. Any links on where i might find the book,mylocal library does not have it



I think that is a spoon plug made faMous by Buck Perry many years ago. He wrote a book but I don't remember the title. Should be able to google it.


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

You are both correct. It's is a spoonplug designed by Buck Perry. It is the best tool for catching eyes and bass that I have ever used. Each lure is designed to run at a given depth independent of speed trolled. Just search Buck Perry or spoonplug and all the information is there.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Fishin Finatic said:


> You are both correct. It's is a spoonplug designed by Buck Perry. It is the best tool for catching eyes and bass that I have ever used. Each lure is designed to run at a given depth independent of speed trolled. Just search Buck Perry or spoonplug and all the information is there.


Interesting stuff. I know I have a few of those (or knock off varieties) but never gave them due time on the water. It's funny sometimes how well certain baits will perform that have been around forever that no one fishes. 
This is another example of a here and gone trolling bait for walleye/saugeye that had it's moment in the spotlight. These are Apex A-Plugs. They are foam bodied crawler harnesses, and I think they stopped making them. Like a crankbait and crawler harness in one. I must have a hundred of them. Great trolling baits for eyes.


----------



## Debo (Jul 23, 2015)

I had that one but a giant Lake Erie channel cat has it now. Just picked up some leadcore at Cabela's today. Can't wait to give it a go. They had 1 spool of the 100yd Cortland left and a couple of the 50yd. They didnt have the sale tag up and had it showing $34...the online price was different...$16 allllright!!!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I found this in a box I bought at a yard sale last weekend. Anyone ever use it? Didn't look like anything I'd use.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Beating a dead horse here, but after a lifetime of fishing, I don't know of a better all round lure than a good old Hopkins spoon. If you can master the bottom tapping action without hanging them up, these plain old pieces of metal catch an amazing variety of fish. Especially walleye and saugeye. Old timers will back me up on this.


----------



## Bow-man (Apr 18, 2013)

All Eyes said:


> Beating a dead horse here, but after a lifetime of fishing, I don't know of a better all round lure than a good old Hopkins spoon. If you can master the bottom tapping action without hanging them up, these plain old pieces of metal catch an amazing variety of fish. Especially walleye and saugeye. Old timers will back me up on this.
> View attachment 214106



I still use Hopkins spoons especially for Bluefish on east coast. As simple as it looks and works great.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Alleyes,beat away man! What size spoons an for what water depth? Favorite time of year to use them? Im sure anytime.
Its a bait i would love to add to my aresonal


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

I use the BPS version of the Hopkins spoon. It has a smooth finish and seems to reflect better. I use the gold on Alum.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Alleyes,beat away man! What size spoons an for what water depth? Favorite time of year to use them? Im sure anytime.
> Its a bait i would love to add to my aresonal


For shallow water and most inland lakes, I use 1/2 oz. For deeper water or windy conditions, 3/4 oz. They will work well year round, but I do the best in spring and fall. Especially good fished vertically through schools of bait fish. I also recommend swapping out the stock hooks with quality trebles for better hook ups.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Fishin Finatic said:


> I use the BPS version of the Hopkins spoon. It has a smooth finish and seems to reflect better. I use the gold on Alum.


Yeah, the BP tungsten, Strata Spoons and War Eagles also work well. There are several varieties of this basic style but the Hopkins are what I learned on and most people are familiar with. They are popular SM and striper baits, but I find them to work just as good on the eyes.


----------



## Debo (Jul 23, 2015)

Got out last night, picked up two shorts and 1 eater. All were in deeper water and on natural colors. Got the fishfinder tuned in a little better...so much for auto sensitivity. I won't if it's something about alum that just sets this one off. Saw lots of shad up North.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

a hopkins spoon has won me more money than anything else in saugeye tournaments. I tell everybody if they will not hit a spoon they will not hit anything! sure there is times a bladebait,jerkbait,crankbait or livebait will out preform a spoon, but on them days they will still eat a spoon. there is not a time of year they will not eat a spoon. so that is always a bait i will at least try throughout the day. and days they are very netural or not agressive that is the bait to have and at least be able to catch a few fish.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Can anyone provide more details on the cadence you use for working the spoon? Do you just vary the lift speed to see if they bite and how long (if at all) do you let it sit on the bottom? Any swivel attached?

I've tried to use the spoon (or gold vibes usually after reading Fishin Fanatics posts) many times with very limited success. Appreciate any insight.


----------



## Debo (Jul 23, 2015)

I cast with a slow retrieve when I'm using a spoon and not trolling, but usually I'm trolling


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

i like to make a average cast, usualy positioning the boat in deeper water than my target area. working a spoon down hill is much easier than up hill. once i make a cast i let it sink to bottom. reel in slack and make a hop usualy 6 to 8 inch hops, but sometimes only 2 inch hops or 2 foot hops. after you hop it reel in slack while bait is falling try to keep a semi tight line at all times to feel the bite. just keep repeating until spoon is to boat then verticle jig it a few times in case you have a follow. hope this makes sense.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

most of the time I've just been fishing them vertically, so that is helpful. thanks, ducky.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I almost always vertical jig. I never let it just lay on the bottom. As soon as I feet it touch I lift. At the top of the lift I hold 5 to 10 sec and then drop. I think the hold sometimes gets their attention. Most fish hit on the drop or as it hits bottom. Those are the ones you never feel, they are just there when you lift, I think if you let it lay it gives them time to spit it out. As far as the cadence, I vary the speed and height until I find what they want.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

All Eyes said:


> Interesting stuff. I know I have a few of those (or knock off varieties) but never gave them due time on the water. It's funny sometimes how well certain baits will perform that have been around forever that no one fishes.
> This is another example of a here and gone trolling bait for walleye/saugeye that had it's moment in the spotlight. These are Apex A-Plugs. They are foam bodied crawler harnesses, and I think they stopped making them. Like a crankbait and crawler harness in one. I must have a hundred of them. Great trolling baits for eyes.
> View attachment 214088


they still make them we troll with them ,my buddy catches walleye every time he ties one on.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

ducky152000 said:


> i like to make a average cast, usualy positioning the boat in deeper water than my target area. working a spoon down hill is much easier than up hill. once i make a cast i let it sink to bottom. reel in slack and make a hop usualy 6 to 8 inch hops, but sometimes only 2 inch hops or 2 foot hops. after you hop it reel in slack while bait is falling try to keep a semi tight line at all times to feel the bite. just keep repeating until spoon is to boat then verticle jig it a few times in case you have a follow. hope this makes sense.


 X 2. Exactly how I use them.


----------

